# facebook



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it only for the sad, lonely, disenfranchised of society or is it just for fuckwits?

Is anyone following a product on facebook? Have you been suckered in to following something like Marmite or some other fucking inanimate object?










I know it's not going to cure cancer, but i do think it can cause serious problems for the political elite.
I'm of belief that given the right circumstances the general election could be seriously upset using it as a forum to recruit votes.
We don't want to see another one of these do we? Surely?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

STTink said:


> Is it only for the sad, lonely, disenfranchised of society or is it just for fuckwits?
> 
> Answer - Yes it is! There we go that was quite simple. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

+1 - I loath it with a vengance.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

It's just complete brain dumbing chud


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

3/4 of a billion mind numbed chud readers could be wrong.
But, saying that, i dispute that figure by a long old way.

Status update.

"having a piss, brb."


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure how it differs massively to the off-topic and flame room of the ********, apart from on Facebook you tend to have met the people you're in communication with...


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Dash said:


> Not sure how it differs massively to the off-topic and flame room of the ********, apart from on Facebook you tend to have met the people you're in communication with...


My other half has about 600 people on her facebook, I very much doubt she knows less than 10% of them.
Car forums are held together by a common interest or a common thread. facebook is held together by the fact that 100's of thousands of people believe that a King Edward potato looks like Simon Cowell and people in Lowestoft can get 100,000 members who like cheese faster than Bude.

Forums have a preset purpose.
facebook has nothing but the inane.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

STTink said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how it differs massively to the off-topic and flame room of the ********, apart from on Facebook you tend to have met the people you're in communication with...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you crack me up!!

Its a good job the TT forum doesnt have a status update box or it would generally read along the lines of - "xxxx is- having a bad day...."


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

antcole said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


TT Forum Status Update -
F**king Coilpacks.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

STTink said:


>


Or, "...has just got back from the Nicky Clarke curling tongs convention, what a gig!"


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

antcole said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


First hairdresser line i've seen on here. Thought they were banned. :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

STTink said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > STTink said:
> ...


no its just he is following curling tongs on face book :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sttink,did a woman who weighed 30 stone had one tit and fanny hair down to her knees turn you down at some point? just trying to figure out how in such a short time took my title of biggest tosser on ttf away.    jokin m8 love your posts no matter how weird they are.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Why? Your mother live on Hesters Way? :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

face book fuckin hate it

long story short went to work today and got served discipline papers

what for you ask we pullled a stunt at work on one of the sprogs [gave him the run around all day ]

he posted on face book what we did to him

someone from our psd has got wind of it and we are now all in the shit for innapropriate behaviour in the workplace

to say my arse is twitching is an under statement and to add insult to injury i was due to get my long service medal next week this has now been defered until after the investigation

all cos someone with no sence of humour has posted on face book

fookin doodah


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

That's one of the big talking points about Facebook at the moment. People not being aware that employers or prospective employers keeping a discrete eye on you. 
It's security is a joke anyway.


----------



## Pongo-Pilot (Jun 15, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> face book fuckin hate it
> 
> long story short went to work today and got served discipline papers
> 
> ...


Respirators on and Reggie Bath time . . . them woz the days!!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

to be honest mate im not even on it

did ponder about joining to get in touch with some of the lads who i was in the army with but never bothered

now know that the bosses are watching and when we went to a job with the ambo they can tell similar stories

the other thing as well the amount of police time that is wasted sorting face book incidents out is horrendous we worked it out and 1 in 3 involves threats on face book

i think if they had to pay to be a member it would not be that popular


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> face book fuckin hate it
> 
> long story short went to work today and got served discipline papers
> 
> ...


Are you sure that _"someone from our psd has got wind of it "_ isn't a member ot the TTF or knows someone on the TTF [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Don't understand why people get so upset by it.

As a tool for staying in touch with old friends and arranging social events it is great if you have a busy lifestyle.

Also an essential part of the dating process if you are single. Particularly if you meet someone on a night out when pissed up - now you can check that they were as fit as you remembered the next day when you are sober! 

I agree that many people seem to live their lives in it however which is pretty sad. Do I need ANOTHER status update about your stupid dog/ child/ breakfast/ personal dilemma?

Er no.

Ultimately I don't see how people can hate Facebook itself as it is just a tool for personal expression. If you find it inane surely it is how some people choose to use/ misuse it, not the site itself.

And as for David Cameron he has done more good for this country in the short time since coming too office than those self interested, bottom feeding, idealists who lead to the degeneration of this coutry during their long stay in office...

In my opinion of course.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

STTink said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > STTink said:
> ...


Hahah, i think they are..... id be about as good at hairdressing as you would be as the speaker of the house of commons.... and i mean that in the nicest possible way! :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

James Junior said:


> Don't understand why people get so upset by it.
> 
> As a tool for staying in touch with old friends and arranging social events it is great if you have a busy lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, rather than using it for staying in touch, people pretend they have farms to tend on it, get involved in wars with la Cosa Nostra and stay in touch with others by letting them know about the refreshing cup of tea they had.

Cameron is by far an improvement on the previous pocket liners that lived at number 10, but alas it seems by recent events just another back scratcher and enabler for the super rich.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

James Junior said:


> Don't understand why people get so upset by it.
> 
> As a tool for staying in touch with old friends and arranging social events it is great if you have a busy lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Facebook is a two sided face.... sure its got the power to re-unite long lost mates/family etc, more than friends reunited ever did but the sinister side of it is dark.... fuckin dark.... folk masquerading for their own sick entertainment, CIA MI5 data collection, you name it.... its a cloak and dagger global cencus really, a smily face with an hidden agena.

And yes, it can bite yer arse very badly.

As for Cameron, yeah, hes got a tough job to pick up, a lot of repair to do.... but he doesnt help by dishing out mind blowing foreign aid packages while his country gets leaner and more destitute.
Charity begins at home, never a truer phrase.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

It beggars belief that we dish out money in foreign aid to countries like India and China that both have fucking space programmes then you turn on the news and poor bastards in Africa are dying because they haven't got water. I believe that in our most destitute areas in the UK we can't even begin to compare with some of those poor fuckers and in that i dont mind some of my tax going to foreign aid, but for fuck sake, give it to a worthwhile cause.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

fuck me guys..its just social networking. if you dont get it, your either too old, have no grasp on the latest forms of comunication or have been put off by the bullshit invites to crap apps.

now dont get me wrong. it gets on my tits getting invited to farmville/ranchville,cowville and whatever other crap people play on there. but ive found old school mates through freinds of freinds, which i wouldnt have found otherwise. i also have freinds that have got married and moved away and its great to keep up with what there upto. sharing holiday snaps etc. on top of this theres the comedy value of looking at peoples night out pics and taking the piss out of them for looking monged.. 
ive had many an impromptue night out from chatting on there too. and theres tho ebvious one already mentioned.. in the past if you meet a girl on a night out you get there number and next day try to remember if they were grenades or not.. now you just add them on facebook and take it from there.

for me the good outways the bad.


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

STTink said:


> It beggars belief that we dish out money in foreign aid to countries like India and China that both have fucking space programmes then you turn on the news and poor bastards in Africa are dying because they haven't got water. I believe that in our most destitute areas in the UK we can't even begin to compare with some of those poor fuckers and in that i dont mind some of my tax going to foreign aid, but for fuck sake, give it to a worthwhile cause.


But we do give aid to these coutries....in spades. And most of the time the tin pot dictators take it and spend it on guns, suppressing the people or siphon it off to offshore bank accounts for themselves, whilst crops fail, malaria runs rampant and aids kills their people in droves...


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

James Junior said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > It beggars belief that we dish out money in foreign aid to countries like India and China that both have fucking space programmes then you turn on the news and poor bastards in Africa are dying because they haven't got water. I believe that in our most destitute areas in the UK we can't even begin to compare with some of those poor fuckers and in that i dont mind some of my tax going to foreign aid, but for fuck sake, give it to a worthwhile cause.
> ...


I said give it to a "worthwhile cause", not an unworthy dictator/warlord.
I'm fully aware of how it works and I agree, the way it's squandered, siphoned off and misappropriated is no help whatsoever.
But do you really think that China, India et all spends the money we give them on what it's designated for? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

STTink said:


> Why? Your mother live on Hesters Way? :lol:


fook me speedy.........love your replies fast as and funny as.......great response bud (sat chuckling in the office)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well if Facebook 'is' enough just to add to it aswell, there is www.cockbook.co.uk for the gay social
Network and it's members! :wink:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Well if Facebook 'is' enough just to add to it aswell, there is http://www.cockbook.co.uk for the gay social
> Network and it's members! :wink:


Fook me! No wonder society is on a backward trend :roll:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

leenx said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Well if Facebook 'is' enough just to add to it aswell, there is http://www.cockbook.co.uk for the gay social
> ...


#
It's been going that way since the chavs found the fucking internet with their bad grammar, text speak, oversized exhausts, giant spoilers, "I love weed" t-shirts and fucking staffies.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

All you guys that hate FB should sign up for Google+ instead :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> All you guys that hate FB should sign up for Google+ instead :wink:


Gawd, stop it as if fb and twatter isn't enough.  What is google+ anyway?


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Let me know if anyone wants an invite...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

landwomble said:


> Let me know if anyone wants an invite...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


No thanks! :lol:


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

I've got facebook and a twitter account. You boys need to try them.......very addictive.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

sankey7 said:


> I've got facebook and a twitter account. You boys need to try them.......very addictive.


So's smoking but it's not good for you! :lol:


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

leenx said:


> sankey7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got facebook and a twitter account. You boys need to try them.......very addictive.
> ...


I smoke too


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

sankey7 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > sankey7 said:
> ...


So do I :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

leenx said:


> sankey7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got facebook and a twitter account. You boys need to try them.......very addictive.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

leenx said:


> sankey7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got facebook and a twitter account. You boys need to try them.......very addictive.
> ...


Yeah but you do look so cool and macho whilst you are doing it :wink: 

Charlie


----------



## Pongo-Pilot (Jun 15, 2011)

STTink said:


> It's been going that way since the chavs found the fucking internet with their bad grammar, text speak, oversized exhausts, giant spoilers, "I love weed" t-shirts and fucking staffies.


+1


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Charlie said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > sankey7 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Pongo-Pilot said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > It's been going that way since the chavs found the fucking internet with their bad grammar, text speak, oversized exhausts, giant spoilers, "I love weed" t-shirts and fucking staffies.
> ...


+10


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say that there are lots of things on FB that do annoy me - the Farmville requests and the like - but yoiu just block them.

To the guy that said his missus only knows 10% of the 600 people she's friends with, I'd be surprised if that's true. I think I have 600+ friends and I know every single one of them - or at least did. Many are friends that from school that I would otherwise have never heard from again.

I mainly use it for sharing pics of my daughter my my parents and my in-laws as they live 300 and 200 miles away respectively.


----------

